# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  Need Prayer

## Chantellabella

Please pray with me that I get one of the university jobs. Although I am grateful for my teaching job, I cannot see my doing this job for long. I am going to be 56 years old at the end of this month and I'm not sure I can do this job with a smile in my heart. The children are wonderful, loving and need someone to love them back. Maybe God has me here for a reason. I am just terrified to have the responsibility of so many once again. When I was younger, I was fearless. 

Please also pray with me that God provides me with a university job soon. I will have to leave my house this December because it will be sold. The universities I applied to are on two ends of the metroplex (an hour apart). I will need to know where I will work before I can find a home. That means I might need to put my home in storage and stay on my daughter's couch for a little while. 

I have made so many mistakes in my life recently, so please pray that God has mercy on me. I have been humbled. I'm scared. I just freak out when I'm this unsure in life. And I'm feeling every minute of this terror with all these changes. I have no medical insurance right now, which means I either have to pay in full to my therapist or not go. 

I'm scared. Please ask God to show me mercy. I know I need to be patient and I've only recently sent off my applications. I just worry that the longer I wait, the more likely I am to not pursue a new job. I grow to love the kids that I work with and it would be just so much harder to make the decision to leave. The place is great. But I just don't see my doing this job for very long. I truly believe I'm burned out on children. 

Please just ask God to show me mercy. I'm so scared right now.

----------


## JesusChild

God knows the mistakes of your heart, he will show you mercy for God is rich in Mercy, Put it in the hands of God and know that everything is in Gods timing, his timing is not our timing, keep your faith going, you're doing good, yes trust in God and hold onto his promises and believe that you will be okay, its not easy Chantellabella but God doesn't give us tests we can't handle, this is a challenging time for you, you feel scared, uncertain, you want the best but you keep thinking of the worst, there is so much uncertainty. 

God sends people like me into your life right now to be a support and a comfort to you, when I say its okay to be scared and to recognize that feeling and to know the God is with you that is God's hand on you, telling you its going to be okay.   I Pray God all things in their own time, I know your will will be done on my friend Chantellabellas life a disciple of Christ our Lord and that your mercy will be shown, I pray that you will help her land this University Job,  and that you have used me tonight  to comfort her fears and to guide her, the decision is in your hands, if your timing says she gets the job I know you will provide her what she needs, Please I pray for her and ask you to bless her life with this job.  In Jesus name I pray for mercy upon her and for her to get this job, Amen. 

I pray for you and keep you in my thoughts, don't be afraid because people care about you and want you to succeed, trust that you will get this job, you are heading where you are meant to be, if you are meant to be at the University God will guide you toward the job and give you the people, tools, time you need and your own conscience will guide you.  I wish you all the best my sweet friend. 

God bless you

PS Yikes this topic was a month ago, if you are still waiting than I am a blessing in disguise if not and you got this job, this is a pretty interesting Prayer moment, Praying God give you something you already got  ::):  I hope.

----------


## Chantellabella

> God knows the mistakes of your heart, he will show you mercy for God is rich in Mercy, Put it in the hands of God and know that everything is in Gods timing, his timing is not our timing, keep your faith going, you're doing good, yes trust in God and hold onto his promises and believe that you will be okay, its not easy Chantellabella but God doesn't give us tests we can't handle, this is a challenging time for you, you feel scared, uncertain, you want the best but you keep thinking of the worst, there is so much uncertainty. 
> 
> God sends people like me into your life right now to be a support and a comfort to you, when I say its okay to be scared and to recognize that feeling and to know the God is with you that is God's hand on you, telling you its going to be okay.   I Pray God all things in their own time, I know your will will be done on my friend Chantellabellas life a disciple of Christ our Lord and that your mercy will be shown, I pray that you will help her land this University Job,  and that you have used me tonight  to comfort her fears and to guide her, the decision is in your hands, if your timing says she gets the job I know you will provide her what she needs, Please I pray for her and ask you to bless her life with this job.  In Jesus name I pray for mercy upon her and for her to get this job, Amen. 
> 
> I pray for you and keep you in my thoughts, don't be afraid because people care about you and want you to succeed, trust that you will get this job, you are heading where you are meant to be, if you are meant to be at the University God will guide you toward the job and give you the people, tools, time you need and your own conscience will guide you.  I wish you all the best my sweet friend. 
> 
> God bless you
> 
> PS Yikes this topic was a month ago, if you are still waiting than I am a blessing in disguise if not and you got this job, this is a pretty interesting Prayer moment, Praying God give you something you already got  I hope.



Thank you, my friend. Your prayer renewed my hope when I read it this morning. It also gave me strength to hang on because it reminded me that I'm not alone in this. Sometimes I wonder why God thinks I'm tough enough to handle these things.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Hello,
> I'll pray for you but to the god because it is exist to me in fact i don't believe in that so.....
> but will tell you one thing that whatever mistakes you have done in your life it was past and you cannot make fix again so better you just move on and take care of future and for your job i am sure you will find good one.
> All the best for your life...



Thank you, my friend. God answered my prayers and even ones I didn't know I needed. I feel very blessed and am humbled by all that God gave me. He promised to take care of me and told me to be patient. And in being patient, I was given a wonderful job and home. I could not be happier. I am sorry for doubting God's wisdom and purpose for me. And he knew that I truly love my profession (children's librarian) and so gave me back my heart's passion.

So thank you for your prayers. 

 :Hug: 

Cindy

----------

